# contador pulsos a tiempo real en excel mediante rs232



## Citroen 8 (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro,
mi nombre es David y aunque tengo cierta formacion en otros muchos campos, en este estoy algo pez.
Como muchos,necesito de vuestra ayuda y dado que considero que el tiempo y el conocimiento tienen un valo,r estoy dispuesto a ofrecer una gratificación a quien me pueda ayudar.

Os expongo mi necesidad:
Necesito que en una celda de excel y a tiempo real un contador me vaya contando unos pulsos que vaya captando a traves del puerto serie rs232 o EPP (paralelo).Dicha celda de excel es refrescada cada segundo por medio de una macro por tanto necesito que el contador funcione de forma automatica o al menos al refrescar el contenido de la celda

Lo que actualmente tengo:
Actualmente dispongo de un programa en C++,que funciona, cuyo codigo fuente puedo adjuntar.
A traves de un puerto EPP ,paralelo, del cual se conectan 2 cables uno del pin 13 y otro del 25, que no hacen mas que las veces de contacto/interruptor deun sensor tipo inductivo.
El sensor no es más que un contacto que es cerrado por un imán al pasar delante de este.

Lo que hace el programa es enviar "unos" a traves de uno de los pines y cuando el contacto se cierra captura el dato y lo va sumando a los anteriores en un  contador.
Dicho contador se refresca con una frecuencia de 1 segundo.
La frecuencia con la que dicho sensor cierra el contacto puede llegar a ser de 25 veces por segundo


 El problema de este programa es que es bastante antiguo y es muy poco visual la interface y en estas condiciones no es utilizable.,puesto que no permite aplicar formulas previas, ni tamaños de fuente, ni colores...y esos datos los tqngo que tratar en excel.
Ademas aunque  funciona bien en modo MS DOS hasta windows 98, si es posterior al 98 parece que funciona pero no gestiona bien el puerto

Asi que pido  vuestra ayuda, pues por mas que he mirado y preguntado, nadie sabe darme una solución.
Repito que doy una gratificación económica a quien me pueda dar la solución a este problema.
Aparte de por aquí podeis dirigiros a mi a efervescencio arroba hotmail punto com.

Muchisimas gracias de antemano por vuestra atención

David



aqui adjunto el codigo fuente en c++ por sis sirve para ver com ose ha gestionado el puerto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola Amigo, necesariamente tienes que trabajar bajo un entorno gestionado por excel?. Busca informacion sobre LabVIEW un soft diseñado para monitorizacion y control, sino lo conoces, sus prestaciones son excelentes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2012)

Pues parece ser que no es muy complicado encontrar cosas de ese tema.
El segundo enlace precisamente apunta a este foro, mira tu por donde.


----------



## Citroen 8 (Ene 10, 2012)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios 

he seguido los consejos de SCooter y me he bajado el STAMPDAQ de parallax,pero ahi me quede.
se supone ahora que excel puede leer el puerto...pero ahora como hago para enviar pulsos y detectarlos?


----------



## Citroen 8 (Ene 18, 2012)

Alguien me puede ayudar?
yo me siento perdido!!
200€ podrían ayudar??

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Citroen 8 (Ene 30, 2012)

A ver, sin tener mucha idea ya he avanzado bastante utilizando arduino,

por parte de arduino el proyecto State change detection (edge detection) de arduino ,el pushbutton count, es decir el numero de veces que pulso el boton me sirve

Me instale el active x NEtcomm, por lo que ya tengo comunicacion con el puerto.
Me faltaria tan solo la macro de excel.

Agradecería enormemente que alguien pudiera ayudarme con esta parte.

Sólo necesito copiar el contador en una celda de excel, de forma continua o como mucho con una tasa de refresco de 1 segundo.En excel utilizaría la macro application on time now para refrescar el contenido de las celdas.

Muchisimas gracias.
Podeis escribirme a 









David


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 6, 2012)

jajaaaaaaa... @citroen-8 si que estas "liado" y estas mas de un mes con este lio.
"a ver" voy a buscar algo que te pueda servir...solo espera un "poquito"...


----------

